# Ubuntu 10.04 vs. 10.10



## DMGrier

So I am aware while I have been gone from the states that Ubuntu Maverick 10.10 came out. I have read some of the reviews and it does not seem to hold up to the standereds of 10.04 which if I may say I am not very surprised only for the fact my understanding of the non-LTS version's is that they are released as almost as a test plat form for the 3 year release LTS version. What is your guys thought's? As for what I know Ubuntu has not had a bad LTS release so far.


----------



## salvage-this

I'm going to go back to 10.04 soon.  10.10 is just fine but if you are satisfied with 10.04 there is no need to go to 10.10.


----------



## DMGrier

salvage-this said:


> I'm going to go back to 10.04 soon.  10.10 is just fine but if you are satisfied with 10.04 there is no need to go to 10.10.



Was there anything really new that you noticed other then they replaced F spot with shotwell which if I do say that was a good call from Ubuntu.


----------



## dellxps420

sorry for eavesdropping your on thread but what is Ubuntu 10.04 never heard off it lol


----------



## Troncoso

dellxps420 said:


> sorry for eavesdropping your on thread but what is Ubuntu 10.04 never heard off it lol



For real????

http://www.ubuntu.com/

You should try it out some time.

edit: It makes me sad that support for blackberry is falling. The media playeron ubuntu can stream music to iphones and androids. I wish I got myself the droid instead of my girlfriend


----------



## dellxps420

Troncoso said:


> For real????
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/
> 
> You should try it out some time.
> 
> edit: It makes me sad that support for blackberry is falling. The media playeron ubuntu can stream music to iphones and androids. I wish I got myself the droid instead of my girlfriend



lol narh ive never heard off it yeh i will try it, whats its purpose ?


----------



## Troncoso

its an operating system. A free alternative to windows. Its on my second machine


----------



## dellxps420

Troncoso said:


> its an operating system. A free alternative to windows. Its on my second machine



Ohh, is it better then windows ? can i just download and install it ? 

to me it just looks like a gippic is it really as good as it looks ? would i have to take vista off and then install this ?


----------



## DMGrier

In some opinions it is better then Windows. I will say once you learn how it works you will find that it is was easier to use then Windows and it is more stable when it come to running task for you. Just remember it is a Linux OS which means all software is free and 3rd party. So for example if you want to put music on your ipod you will have to use a 3rd party source app like gtkpod or amarok. 

Most games will run under a program called wine unless the game is made by EA games.

You can do a partion on your computer where you give Ubuntu so much room on your HDD so you will have the option to either use Windows or Ubuntu. Make sure to use Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10 is nice but it is more like a beta version for the the next LTS (long time support,10.04 is the last LTS release).

Most people I know that kind find all the software on Ubuntu to fit there needs usually completely drop windows, not saying that you should but many people find Ubuntu easier to use and prefer how it operates.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

Sometimes you may find you absolutely have to have a Windows application that simply won't run in WINE and you can't find a good enough native Linux alternative. But this is where you run Windows in a virtual machine, inside of Ubuntu. Provided your machine is powerful enough to do this efficiently, your problem should be solved.

I would advise you to start out dual-booting with Windows, until you have get used to Ubuntu.  If you have more questions check out www.ubuntuforums.org.


----------



## pane-free

See
http://hacktolive.org/blog/2010/super-os-10-04-will-have-x64-64-bits-edition/  it's what I use.  Download HERE. 

Also suggest a second dedicated hard drive (no WUBI, no dual boot) if serious about going with the best -- GNU/Linux!

BTW, do you know RAF Chicksands?  Was there two years.

{gippic compiments The GIMP -- in the apps (so is WINE) of distro SuperOS}


----------



## DMGrier

+1 going Linux all the way.
A year ago I did not think it was possible but I have been windows free for a year now.


----------

